# Time Attack Sunday 27th June 2010



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Thought I’d share pics I took today at Brands Hatch Time attack, I was mostly in the TR racing pit out of the sun as it was proper baking! 

Anyway enjoy the pics! They are in no particular order as I coudn't be bothered to arrange them


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

quality pics.that gtir is proper wild. tr34 is some sick machine. What spec/power is it running?


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

To save some weight Shane decided to ditch his race suit and go commando 










The G-Man  










One of G-man without his makeup on :nervous:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

creedonsr20det said:


> quality pics.that gtir is proper wild. tr34 is some sick machine. What spec/power is it running?


gti-r was mental! fair play to them though looked pretty quick.

TR34 is running 2.8 with gtrs's power is around 700ps but more to come im told


----------



## konvert (Jun 22, 2010)

awesome set of photos. really enjoyed them.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice pics

was a good day out


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL....you knob Ozz, I can't believe you put that pic up!

I prefer this one 










Well done shane, well done boys :thumbsup:


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> LOL....you knob Ozz, I can't believe you put that pic up!
> 
> I prefer this one
> 
> ...


serves you right for picking on me today in the pits :bawling: 

Sick picture dude email me the original!

Ozz


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Excellent pictures, thanks for posting.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Couple of Iphone4 pics...thought I'd try the camera out, it's not bad actually.


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

Not bad, have you resized them?

I took all my pics with a Panasonic DMC-TZ10 compact camera lol its a decent all rounder but I really want a proper SLR jobby!


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

Great pics and an awesome day out. The CPR Evo's were mental. TR34 Looked beastly coming down the start/finish straight.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)




----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

wicked pics, what where the results and times.


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

results and times here http://www.tsl-timing.com/attack/2010/102570.pdf

Skylines 2nd in Club Pro and Club, Fee is leading Club Class










Well done to Fee and Shane


----------



## Austrian GTR (Oct 28, 2008)

nice pics :clap:


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

I was home last night at 2 after a long drive home
What was a bit strange that most people already left before the final of the ta

Did anybody know what happend with the yelow evo in the final?

2x R32 ready for the track










TR Racing R34 looks very nice










Norris evo 









Some detail/spy pics of the Sumo power FIA GT1 R35


----------



## gijsje (Mar 25, 2006)

Sumo power R35 FIA GT1 on Vimeo
Nice sound from the R35


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

well what a result that was first outing with no issues and able to get a true feel for the car. 
There is still more to come from car and me when i get my head back into it. I need to get to grips with car on setup etc.
Best time before was 52.2 full power new tyres Nos etc.
However an awesome result to say the least 52.3 in final this year when we were 150+ Bhp down on last year in final and we were on old tyres from last years final at brands. 
we knew we still had more time to find in final with setup and breaking etc but we made the decision to run as we had finished in practice as we knew we had podium lined up.
if we got out and had a clear run in start of final we would continue with setup after that and find more time. however with someone in club dropping oil round circuit i struggled at beginning of final as i kept finding all the oil paches and spinning up but manage to get a good run in just before the red flag came out.
we then made another adjustment on rear and got more grip out of clearways but we hadn't planed all the runs in final and when i ran the 52.3 on my final lap we were 10mph down on start/finish as we crossed as i ran out of fuel half way down pit straight.
however all looking good going forward..

Cannot wait to get back out in car at next round.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

Well done Shane and the TR Racing crew :clap::clap::thumbsup: great result. Im sure theres plenty more to come in next round


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Suzy took this pic of you Ozz....nice t-shirt buddy


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

FPMSL!! The war has begun


----------



## R32 GTR R32 GTR (Nov 27, 2009)

52 seconds is amazing considering the GT1 cars were going around in 48. Great effort guys and fee you are officially the quickest female i know.

I think the TA drivers should do TA Rides like the drift taxis  I'd happily pay to go around that quick


----------



## Irish GTR (Apr 23, 2007)

Great pics and great cars there.

How did the Norris Evo do?

I havent seen it racing since it was redeveloped/overhauled to its current spec

Any videos of it??


----------



## creedonsr20det (Aug 6, 2008)

Hja-Ozz said:


> TR34 is running 2.8 with gtrs's power is around 700ps but more to come im told


Nice !


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

*A Few I Took,*

Great Pics Ozz :thumbsup:

Hope you don't mind me adding some i took to the thread, keeps them all in one place.































Lee


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

nice pics lee

now wheres the ones of all the "tanned" up girls in fishnets you were snaping lol


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

I might put them up later on


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

matty32 said:


> nice pics lee
> 
> now wheres the ones of all the "tanned" up girls in fishnets you were snaping lol


yeh apprently lee is a perve and a bad influence on matt!


----------



## Alan (Jul 1, 2001)

x.laura.x said:


> yeh apprently lee is a perve and a bad influence on matt!



And whats wrong with that :nervous: a very hot and good day out :clap:


----------



## GTR Cook (Apr 22, 2008)

x.laura.x said:


> yeh apprently lee is a perve and a bad influence on matt!


I resent being called a bad influence!


----------



## Hja-Ozz (Oct 8, 2007)

nice pics gtr cook :thumbsup:


----------



## nick the tubman (Jun 28, 2006)

that burgundy r32 is effing gorgeous....

top result Shane & TR - well done mate... and car looks awesome. :thumbsup: :clap:


----------



## Fee Kindness (Oct 23, 2006)

My video from the final

Apologies for the funny angle, must have mounted it a bit squint!

YouTube - Time Attack 2010, Round 3 Brands Hatch - Final - TrackScotland Skyline


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

GTR Cook said:


> I resent being called a bad influence!


i have evidence to prove it ha.... men are perves anyway ... hahahahaha :chairshot


----------

